# (gulp) a little help here please..



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

I have 10 plants in soil, they seem has quick stunt grow, I did pinch most of tops that is vertical stem but other tops that has Y and L shape stems I did cut it off and put them in clone bubbler (even cut the 45 degree), 3 days later 3 of these tops wrinkle down, so I said "***"   and other 3 did fine and good. roots has not develop,   eventhough I did saved 4 babies from my 2 cent aeroponic and these 4 is in the clone bubbler  they are doing fine job, their roots grow good, but IMO I can grow alot better in organic soils.. so I decide to germ 8 more seeds, and prepared 4 little soil pots..
(just to compare the quicker growth soil vs dwc/hydro/aero)
Just that those 10 plants has been in veg more than 8 weeks..I did flipped 12/12 to get postive sex soon as possible.. those plants still lazy about showing the sexes.. 

I'm little worry about those 3 left of pre-clones...

what can I do? to improve em?  I even gave them nutes... 
the temp is 70...   btw.. I did has one other baby under the HPS, it doing alright  that baby is not really happy with HPS so I'm stick with flours. lights for the veg..
any suggestions to get these better results?


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

no suggestions? hello experts out here?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 26, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I have 10 plants in soil, they seem has quick stunt grow, I did pinch most of tops that is vertical stem but other tops that has Y and L shape stems I did cut it off and put them in clone bubbler (even cut the 45 degree), 3 days later 3 of these tops wrinkle down, so I said "***" and other 3 did fine and good. roots has not develop, eventhough I did saved 4 babies from my 2 cent aeroponic and these 4 is in the clone bubbler they are doing fine job, their roots grow good, but IMO I can grow alot better in organic soils.. so I decide to germ 8 more seeds, and prepared 4 little soil pots..
> (just to compare the quicker growth soil vs dwc/hydro/aero)
> Just that those 10 plants has been in veg more than 8 weeks..I did flipped 12/12 to get postive sex soon as possible.. those plants still lazy about showing the sexes..
> 
> ...


 
You are having trouble with your clones? is that what all that says?


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah I do have troubles with these clones, 3 died already this noon...
have 3 clones left, but the roots of clones hasnt develop yet..
been 3 days  what should I do?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 26, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> yeah I do have troubles with these clones, 3 died already this noon...
> have 3 clones left, but the roots of clones hasnt develop yet..
> been 3 days what should I do?


 
3 days isnt long enough to see roots.
I would not give them any nutes for sure.

Ive never used the clone machine's so Im no help with that.

The floro lights will be much better for clones as well.

Did you clone from plants that were in flower? (12/12 lighting)

When you get your cloning method down you can take clones from vegging plants and put the clones directly into 12/12 lighting to show sex of the donner plant.  This saves tons of time and stress.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

oh, the bubbler has the lights on for 24 hrs,  opps... I should flip to 12/12? or
wait? till roots sets?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 26, 2008)

id keep it on 24 you dont need to switch over. Once roots show then you can change to 12 or veg them a little bigger.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 26, 2008)

cool okay..soo leave these clones alone? its still on 24 hr thoo..

if it dies I have to accept huh? 

it better not die on me...


----------



## Growdude (Sep 26, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> cool okay..soo leave these clones alone? its still on 24 hr thoo..
> 
> if it dies I have to accept huh?
> 
> it better not die on me...


 
Got any pictures? can you tell us more about how you clonned and what you are using now?


----------



## King Bud (Sep 26, 2008)

How do you know they died?

Is there a humidity dome? 

I've cloned lots of cuttings in a little bubble-cloner-machine.. and I never needed a humidity dome.. but the leaves always did dry out a little.. maybe a humidity dome would help?

When I clone in rockwool, I always need a humidity dome.

With either system, I have always had to wait at least a week to see roots.. after two weeks, I figure they're dead, or too slow for my standards. 

Have you changed the reservoir of your bubble cloner?

Mine had a small reservoir, and the pH would drift very often, so I was changing the reservoir every couple of days.

I notice the cuttings with soft stems, always root faster than those with woody stems.

Sometimes you just have to let the cuttings die in peace!

Hope they pull through though!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 26, 2008)

I clone in soil under humidity domes. It took over 20 days for all the ones that were going to root to root. It's best to take twice as many clones as you need and see what roots and what doesn't. 


I would suggest you get your clones in some soil and get some domes on top of em. Check out my grow thread for pics if you want. I did my first true cloning venture this time and took over 40 clones. ... i got 18 to root.

Anyways. high humidity is key and u don't want to feed them in any way. Be patient and keep em under LOW LOW light and try to keep the medium warm. 


It's easy to clone once you do it.if these die... take more  and give it another try in soil. One dixie cup for it to root in , and one that is clear on top taped around the sides to keep humidity up. or get a humidity dome. The jiffy green houses work well , just don't use the peat pellets. Use soil, or jiffy mix , or perlite, vermiculite or a mixture of them all. Anyways hope this helps. 

Remember... 

Humidity high, low light, warm temps,no nutrients, and be patient.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

i see,  the temp is avg 70..  maybe chill cold though the night, could be too cold for the clones?  , the only nutes I use is lot of water and very little of roots foods.. those 3 that I knew they died is cuz I did check their stems, it is harden..  i ll post the pics of that..  other 3 in bubbler is still soft,.... humidity is required  okay..  its at shed where theres no insulation, should I bring that blubber in the house to maintenance better humidity  house temp here is 79..


----------



## Growdude (Sep 27, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> i see, the temp is avg 70.. maybe chill cold though the night, could be too cold for the clones? , the only nutes I use is lot of water and very little of roots foods.. those 3 that I knew they died is cuz I did check their stems, it is harden.. i ll post the pics of that.. other 3 in bubbler is still soft,.... humidity is required okay.. its at shed where theres no insulation, should I bring that blubber in the house to maintenance better humidity house temp here is 79..


 
Cold temps definetly slow the rooting process.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

has not change the water for 3 weeks, I notice some of grey /brown deficiency on leaves.  but the roots is growing great... other clones has roots showing too..should I go ahead  
change the water? and any recommends?  and I flipped lights to 18/6 so far I checked my other 2 babies in the soils, they growing vigorously  germinted overnight, planted next day and already is 3 cm in 3 days...  man I'm good with soils!!


----------



## King Bud (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd cut off the brown parts of the leaves. I've had grey mold grow from these areas, especially once they get damp/soggy. I'm really careful about the pre-flowers now, because they are what tends to go brown and die first (in my experience).

I'd change the water.. especially if you don't have the equipment to test the pH

Sounds like they're pulling through, wooo!


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

YAH.... cloned roots is growing!! thats good  I did cutted the leaves as clone styles..  it work alot better  maybe should I flim the tops ? just cut the leaves to half to get more lights to go though?

but the babies in the bubblerponic the first pedal of leaves is turning greyish  is that normal?   maybe its tell me to change water,  I got water sitting for next day to change it..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

here the pics,  you will see couples of defic. i has...

does that means plants want me to change the water... what that colors of pedals respond to tell me what to do??  its aint green  like  it does on the soil..
is that normal ?   what should I do?  change water  I will do that next day..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 29, 2008)

heres pics of roots success... healthy is it ??? all white    but leaves isnt that health as these roots I don't understand  but  I will get mist fogger this week for the plants  growth.. 
other pics rest of clones is from the tops....  btw I didnt still get detect of sexes
I just pre figured by the caylx preflowerin, and cutted the top off  and see what happen.. hmmmm     maybe I can catch different sex per plant  If I do I will report it!!


----------



## IRISH (Sep 30, 2008)

hey papa. those clones have nice roots going on. why they are starting to yellow a bit, is it's time to get them in your medium, and let them get situated a few days, then feed them some nutes. they are hungry. good luck papa.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I did gave them nutes today,  after I replaced new water...   the soils kind I only gave my real guano fertiz.   but for this DWC, gave these plants  bio grow buzz, fish  mix, stim. grow and stim. root grow,  in one gal  and pour in the dwc..

it should be enough nutes...  follwed the direction like 5 ml /3/4 tbsp per liter


----------



## King Bud (Sep 30, 2008)

The instructions are usually for full grown plants.

Dilute to 1/4 strength for seedlings.

If you don't, I would expect nutrient burn.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea I only gave a little..., so far I do see results of more roots developing out of the stems...
I'm giving leaves coloring time to change to see the results..


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Hydro looks kool as sh*t!


----------

